# 05 spec v



## kpf1687 (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a 05 spec v with a locked up motor with 137000 miles on it, anyone know if its worth selling and how much? or just scrap it


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fact that it's a Spec V makes it worth more than your typical Sentra. It's hard to give you a value, though, with not being able to see it in person, know what other issues it may have and you also have to take into consideration that car values are also reverent to what area of the country (assuming you are in the US) the vehicle is being sold. The value of a Spec V would be more valuable near a large city like LA or NYC compared to a remote area in the mid-west, where maybe trucks carry a lot more value than cars. I would look up the value of your car on a site like NADA.com or KBB.com and then determine a value based on the condition it is and the approximate cost of the repairs it needs. Give it a chance to sell at a price better than scrap and if it doesn't pan out, you still have the option of scraping it. I would think that just in parts it would have some good value to it and, besides, price of scrap wasn't all that great last time I checked.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 31, 2010)

I just bought one knowing I have to buy an engine. Paid $1300 for it + about $100 to tow. I plan to keep it for a while.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds like a good deal


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, the crank drove a connecting rod through the block after the bearing cap fell off. I can't believe the 2 cap nuts both backed out and fell off. Go figure!


----------

